# painting pressure treated wood?



## workman (Apr 10, 2006)

What do I need to do before I paint treated wood? Is latex ok?


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I Wouldn't Recommend Painting Pt At All. Maybe Stain.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Try the 'search' and go through the painting archives. This topic has been hammered.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Prime with an oil-based primer before painting with latex
Personally I prefer a solid color stain for a painted look on ptp, but that's not always possible


----------

